# Mr. Satan



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't posted pics here of him yet but this is my li'l 1yr old red.
Before anyone says anything my 4yr old daughter named him (yes him has buttons) after Mr. Satan fom Dragon Ball Z (in the US they changed the name to Mr. Hurcule)

here he is after the 2nd shed in a month


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks good. Does he live up to his name? ;?)


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 18, 2010)

That is one outstanding red, if all reds looked like that I would get a red.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

yes he does live up to it some times, every so offen he's goten "nippy" and cuts up my wrists too, but he is getting better (and mostly acts tuff but then will run and hide)


I just LOVE the higher amount of white on his sides & almost no white on his back...Makes it look like he has a Mohawk


----------



## tora (Jul 18, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> That is one outstanding red, if all reds looked like that I would get a red.



Going through the pics I said the exact same thing, and even said it to my husband, haha. Those contrasting colors are stunning. :drool


----------



## the enigma (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah thats one good looking red. Zilla used to cut up my wrists and arms pretty bad. All my freinds were like "did you start cutting yourself?"


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats the nicest red ive ever seen. Cant wait to see how he looks when hes big


----------



## Herplings (Jul 18, 2010)

DMBizeau said:


> That is one outstanding red, if all reds looked like that I would get a red.



You could have taken the words out of my mouth.

That is a very awesome Red.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

double post! sorry


----------



## reptastic (Jul 18, 2010)

man he looks awesome, i hope the pair of reds i plan to get next year are as colorful as him and pyro was. oh and you lucked lol my red never backed down he would charge me and he was a lil guy.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks every one, when i first got him just a few weeks ago he was finishing up a shed then looked purple for about a week then, BAM he shed again and was such a bright red with alot of white on his sides and belly. I just had to show him off. In a year or 2 i'll try to breed him with my pink/red female & see what happens. or maybe with my yellow b&w female (she's his age, but like 1ft longer)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Go for the yellow, maybe you'll get a tegu that looks like it's covered in flames  or not, but awesome red either way.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah i was thinking the yellow one if she stays yellow, or maybe even the blue i'll be getting this week (she'll be his age too)

but i've seen most males can breed at 2yrs+ but females 3+
So next year the red then the year after maybe the blue, then the yellow if he's up to it...lol

but we'll wait and see how things pan out


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 19, 2010)

tora took the words out of my mouth. You did, too. I LOVE the way he looks. He is just one awsome looking red  . I hope it will stay like this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! That guy is one handsome devil!

HAIL SATAN! :twisted:


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 19, 2010)

JonC said:


> WOW! That guy is one handsome devil!
> 
> HAIL SATAN! :twisted:


I never thought I'd hear that in this forum!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

DaveDragon said:


> JonC said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! That guy is one handsome devil!
> ...




It's such the obvious joke, I'm surprised nobody beat me to it!


----------



## Pikey (Jul 19, 2010)

it never even crossed my mind "Handsome Devil" until you said it then i was like Satan/Devil..... Oh Duh


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 19, 2010)

He's gorgeous Pikey! Congrats!


----------



## Melissa (Jul 20, 2010)

I normally do not like the reds but he is a very nice looking boy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

That sure is a handsome devil! Why is it that I feel an urge to get more reds all of a sudden... *hehe*


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just picked up a red and I hope he looks something like this! that is one awesome tegu you have there.


----------

